# Tornado de 18 de Dezembro de 2006, em Lagoa - São Miguel Açores



## marcelo.borges (6 Out 2022 às 01:51)

Olá a todos,

Encontro-me a desenvolver um trabalho foto documental e de investigação sobre a indústria do álcool no Arquipélago dos Açores, ao qual dei início em 2001. Este trabalho centra-se na unidade sediada na freguesia de Nossa Senhora do Rosário, concelho de Lagoa na ilha de São Miguel  Açores, edificada em 1882 - uma das cinco construídas - e cuja atividade terminou em setembro de 2021.

A ocorrência do tornado de 18 de Dezembro de 2006 foi um duro golpe para a unidade fabril que desde então decaiu, não só pela ocorrência mas também por não terem sido recuperadas as zonas mais afectadas e à data desativadas. Igualmente contribuiu a determinação que mais tarde se deu em realizar o desmantelamento dos equipamentos que se encontravam das zonas afetadas.

Este projecto, de iniciativa própria e fora de um âmbito académico, tem passado por um intenso trabalho de pesquisa bibliográfica e de arquivo (público e privado), com o propósito de valorizar a oralidade, o panorama social, económico e cultural numa época de vanguarda e de reconhecido empreendedorismo.

Sendo este evento um momento marcante na história da fábrica, e por conhecer o testemunho de alguém que viveu a passagem do tornado nas instalações, questiono aos membros que caso possuam qualquer registo video ou de imagem que gentilmente me possa ceder para este fim, sob o compromisso de uma utilização responsável.
A eventual utilização de um qualquer documento de autor será previamente sujeito ao devido conhecimento e autorização. 

O meu muito obrigado pela atenção dispensada.

Atentamente,

marcelo borges


----------



## AnDré (8 Out 2022 às 14:22)

Olá,

Na altura esse assunto foi discutido neste tópico:





						Tornado em São Miguel Açores - 18 Dezembro 2006
					

Hoje um tornado atingiu a vila da Lagoa em S. Miguel - Açores.  Telhados levantados, vidros partidos e carros destruidos são algumas das consequências da passagem do tornado na vila açoriana.  Video TVNET: mms://wm-ondemand.abacast.com/tvnet/181206_17_LAGOA.wmv




					www.meteopt.com
				




Porém, passados todos estes anos é normal que os links dos vídeos já não funcionem.


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2022 às 17:37)

AnDré disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Na altura esse assunto foi discutido neste tópico:
> 
> ...



Verifiquei todos os links, nenhum funciona, nem vídeos nem imagens. Mesmo uma pesquisa no Youtube não recua mais do que 13 anos. 
Ficam os relatos no tópico.


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2022 às 17:38)

Mas encontrei isto:









						Mini-tornado nos Açores - SAPO Vídeos
					

Habitantes de Lagoa começam a reparar os estragos




					videos.sapo.pt
				












						Mini-tornado atinge vila nos Açores
					

Um mini-tornado atingiu hoje uma zona da vila da Lagoa, ilha de São Miguel, causando prejuízos em moradias, escolas, estabelecimentos comerciais e infra-estruturas públicas, informou o Instituto de Meteorologia.<br />




					www.rtp.pt
				




E parece haver mais: pesquisa Google tornado em Lagoa S.Miguel Açores 2006.


----------

